# Chameleon cages



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there im new to the forum and just wanted to ask a simple question to cham keepers, Im in need of a screen viv about 48" tall. Would like summin descent looking. I have seen plenty on US sites but over here in the uk i cant seem to find any for sale other than the exo terra small ones and the flexarium which is a bit fragile and un attractive. Dont think the missus would like that in the lounge 

Anyone know where i can go


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

the flexis is best ya gonna get but if ya dont like those what i did is got a normal wooden viv and made a custom mesh front.you could build the viv save you wasting the glass that comes with them from shops


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah i think im gonna have to build my own. Those terrariums dont look nice and the whole thing of zipping it up is annoying. Ill scour the forum for some useful tips


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Lightweight aluminium framed cages with black clear view aluminium screening

Excellent cages just come with a price tag but doesnt anything thats any good.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> Lightweight aluminium framed cages with black clear view aluminium screening
> 
> Excellent cages just come with a price tag but doesnt anything thats any good.


they are great and to be honest they are worth paying that much for when u see the prices of some vivs.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

they would be great for chams if they came in suitable sizes for them


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

What type of chameleon are you going for, they generally have different housing requirements...?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

building a cage is really easy.


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

Those ones on the link further up are nice but too small really, gonna make one. 
Im looking to get either a veiled/yemen or a panther. Want a male, would like a nice blue lad but ill see whats about once im set up


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Jago said:


> Those ones on the link further up are nice but too small really, gonna make one.
> Im looking to get either a veiled/yemen or a panther. Want a male, would like a nice blue lad but ill see whats about once im set up


You should decide what type of chameleon you're going to get before you build the enclosure. 

Yemen/Veiled chams do best in all mesh vivs so a flexarium would be ideal. 

Panther chams do better in a custom made viv with a complete mesh top and about 25% of the front as mesh (at the bottom, below the glass)


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheers for the advice Jase, Not heard that about the panthers before. Everyone ive spoken to have said that they need pretty much the same set up as a veiled. i would prefer a panther but there harder to egt hold of and ive not had a cham before so a veiled is apparently a better choice for the first timer.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Panthers require greater humidity and good ventilation whereas Veileds require excellent ventilation.

If a Panther is what you want, you should get a Panther. No point getting something you don't want. 

I find Veileds to be grumpy and aggressive whereas Panthers are generally friendly. My Panthers are extremely friendly and take no persuasion to be handled. 

Veileds are considered more hardy from a younger age, Panther babies are sensitive to mistakes.

I don't think Panthers are any more difficult to cater for than Veileds but make sure you have their setup sorted before you take them home. Try and get an established youngster, not less than 10 weeks if you can help it.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> Panthers require greater humidity and good ventilation whereas Veileds require excellent ventilation.
> 
> If a Panther is what you want, you should get a Panther. No point getting something you don't want.
> 
> ...


Agreed. :no1:


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the sound advice mate. I have been roaming the classifieds and there are a pair of nosy be dudes who are 7 months old with all their kit. didnt really want a pair but i wouldnt mind. Gonna look into it.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Jago said:


> Thanks again for the sound advice mate. I have been roaming the classifieds and there are a pair of nosy be dudes who are 7 months old with all their kit. didnt really want a pair but i wouldnt mind. Gonna look into it.


If you get a pair you can appreciate the display colours of your male :whistling2:

House them separately though


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

i know they need to be seperate but the guy who has em is housing them in just 1 viv. I will split them but should they be able to see each other or shall they stay within sight of each other i.e seperated by mesh?


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Jago said:


> i know they need to be seperate but the guy who has em is housing them in just 1 viv. I will split them but should they be able to see each other or shall they stay within sight of each other i.e seperated by mesh?


I'll see if i can dig out a pic of my vivs. It's two vivs built in one, side by side...bare with me :whistling2:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Here you are....


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

nice vivs. ill cahnge my ideas. Is it glass or perspex? I like the idea of party chameleons, reaching through for the bottle of gordons


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

It's glass, slides through to the other side so only two pieces, note the gap notched out of the centre divide to allow the glass to pass.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Jago (Feb 20, 2008)

hi ya mate, just read your post then looked up to the right to see your in wolverhampton! Funny cos so am i


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

You have PM :whistling2:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Jago said:


> hi ya mate, just read your post then looked up to the right to see your in wolverhampton! Funny cos so am i


Must be fate :whistling2: good luck with the chams mate.


----------

